# tenir à quelqu'un



## Blankusi

Comment on peut traduire "tenir fort à toi"? tenerte estima? 
Merci!


----------



## totor

También *apreciar*, *valorar*, y en otro contexto puede ser *tener empeño o interés* en algo.


----------



## baby19

Hola
se podria aplicar lo mismo con " je tiens a toi", mi novio me lo a dicho y no se exactamente que quiere decir.

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Me importas.

Hola :
¿ Se podría aplicar lo mismo con " je tiens à toi" ?  mi novio me lo ha dicho y no sé exactamente qué quiere decir. Gracias por respetar tu lengua.


----------



## baby19

vale gracias, habia leido antes que tambien se podia traducir por algo asi como querer, pero no estaba muy segura, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Paquita

baby19 said:


> Vale gracias, había leído antes que también se podía traducir por algo así como querer, pero no estaba muy segura, gracias de nuevo.


 
Los "no nativos" tienen derecho a saber cómo se escribe un español correcto por parte de los nativos. Gracias por leer las normas del foro en particular la 22.


----------



## la-ta

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola alguien podría decirme que signica: On tient à nos lecteurs! Les paso el contexto: "Nous recommandons de prendre un guide de montagne, en plus c’est souvent une expérience et un échange enrichissant. On tient à nos lecteurs !" Gracias.


----------



## Misssy06

"Tenir à quelqu'un" significa "querer a alguien" pero tambien tiene el sentido de "cuidar". En ese contexto seria algo como "Queremos a nuestros lectores!" por eso les recomendamos que cojan el servicio de un guia.
Espero te ayude


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Misssy06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tenir à quelqu'un" significa "querer a alguien" pero tambien tiene el sentido de "cuidar". En ese contexto seria algo como "Queremos a nuestros lectores!" por eso les recomendamos que cojan el servicio de un guia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Yo optaría por: apreciamos a nuestros lectores.
Click to expand...


----------



## la-ta

OK, Missy06, gracias. Tenía duda si era queremos o recomendamos a nuestros lectores.
Gracias.

ok Tina!! gracias


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, el matiz es algo distinto. 
Claro que significa "queremos" pero le veo además una advertencia sobre el peligro posible si se prescinde de la ayuda de un guía, y le doy a "tenir" el sentido de "nos importa la vida de nuestros lectores".


----------



## la-ta

Gracias Paquit&.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas. Esta expresión me ha complicado un poco, a pesar de que no es difícil en sí. La encontré en un párrafo que trata acerca del tiempo histórico, y de cómo es la relación entre el pasado y el presente. Dice: «passé et présent tiennent l'un à l'autre en depit des changements apparents». 

Posibilidades: «el pasado y el presente conllevan / mantienen / contienen el uno al otro...».

Sin embargo, ninguna termina de convencerme.

¿Qué me dirían?

Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sí, difícil, pues *tenir *en este sentido, según entiendo, significa *importar *(algo así), como en:
_Je tiens à toi._
Esperemos sugerencias... me andan fallando.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De tus propuestas me gusta la tercera pero creo que es más fuerte todavía:
- están trabados el uno en el otro / están ligados / enlazados el uno con el otro

Sin embargo espera más propuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Andoush

Hola: yo diría algo así como,

 "el pasado y el presente se tienen aprecio a pesar de los cambios aparentes"

 ó

 "el pasado y el presente están ligados el uno al otro a pesar de ...", 

en función del enfoque que uno le quiera dar a la oración.

Hasta la próxima. ,


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Están ligados" me gusta. Pensaba quizás en "dependen" ¡¡pero se pierde el matiz "afectivo" entre ambos!!


----------



## Gévy

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¡¡pero se pierde el matiz "afectivo" entre ambos!!



Hola León:

No veo matiz afectivo alguno aquí. "Tenir à" no conlleva sistemáticamente este matiz, tiene más acepciones que no implican sentimientos, cuanto más entre dos cosas abstractas...

Ligados, unidos, conectados...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> «passé et présent tiennent l'un à l'autre en depit dépit des changements apparents».



Bonne nuit:

  Comme bien l'a dit Gévy, il y une acception de tenir -> "être fixé, attaché", alors on pourrait dire "pasado y presente están amarrados/atados el uno al otro a pesar de los cambios aparentes"
À +
Pohana


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Por eso puse la palabra _afectivo _entre comillas... Un 'estar ligados/unidos'...


----------



## mireis

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Salut!

Querría saber si "je tiens à toi" tiene el mismo significado que "je t'apprecie" o tiene alguna connotación diferente.

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## jprr

mireis said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos
> ​
> Salut!
> 
> Querría saber si "je tiens à toi" tiene el mismo significado que "je t'apprecie" o tiene alguna connotación diferente.
> 
> Merci Beaucoup!


Pués, depende de quién lo diga - no es lo mismo si es tu jefe o tu pareja


----------



## seba_salta

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola, no encuentro el significado de "tenir à quelque un" en castellano.

Tengo un ejercicio donde dice: "Il tient beacoup à son chauffeur?", y tenir tiene muchas acepciones en francés, no sé como traducirla cuando se refiere a una persona.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola:

*Tenir à (qqn, qqch.)* : Être attaché à (qqn, qqch.) par un sentiment durable.

_(Le Petit Robert)_


----------



## jose4611

Bonjour, quelqu'un pourait me traduire exactement cette petite phrase..??
"Je tiens à toi"
On me propose : il tient à toi te aprecia; t. à apreciar. 
Mais ça ne réflète pas vraiment le sens de la phrase...
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jose4611:

Je tiens à toi : Me importas mucho (no quiero perderte).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jose4611

Merci beaucoup pour votre reponse 







Gévy said:


> Bonjour Jose4611:
> 
> Je tiens à toi : Me importas mucho (no quiero perderte).
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


----------



## wicca88

Hola,

me gustaría saber qué equivalente le daríais a la expresión "je tiens à toi", el contexto sería una expresión que le diría uno de los miembros de una pareja al otro para expresarle sus sentimientos. Por lo que sé, el campo semántico a este respecto en francés es muy amplio, en español yo creo que lo reducimos sobre todo a "te quiero" o "me gustas", por eso no sé exactamente a qué "nivel de cariño" se encuentra esta expresión.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## JulesCésar

Podría ser ¿ "te aprecio"?


----------



## wicca88

Por lo que he estado hablando con otra gente, creo que es algo un poco más fuerte. ¿Algún francés nos lo podría aclarar?


----------



## Mederic

Hola,

En efecto es más : "Me importas (mucho)" (ver hilo #26 de Gévy).

A+


----------

